# The Tough Life of a Bottle Lamb



## Sheepshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Soaking up what bit of sun we had.









And the day ended beautifully. Red sky at night....


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 20, 2017)

They all look quite content. Of course lazing away in the sun is a pretty nice life.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 20, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Of course lazing away in the sun is a pretty nice life.


 Wouldn't I just love the chance? The nearest I get to that is gardening.


----------

